# Kontakt 4.2 public beta



## a.leung (Dec 9, 2010)

You can sign up for the beta testing here:

http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=pbterms

(mods feel free to move to Kontakt thread page if you wish)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 9, 2010)

Allan - is it easy as reverting the original dlls if it all goes horribly wrong? I'm really keen to try 4.2 ASAP given all my problems with 4.1, but don't want to make things even worse!

EDIT - answering my own question, the advice is:



> If you want to revert to the previous Kontakt version for any reason, please run the master installer from the original DVD set, then install the latest official 4.1.3 update



Think I'll sign up, download and just watch the bug tracker for a few days to see if anything cataclysmic has occurred! Then install if it looks okish...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, you can back up your K4 .DLL and .EXE files (or simply rename them, add the version number after the filename). This way you can have all versions of Kontakt 4 on your computer.

You do not have to run any installers, 


For example, I have 4.1.1 and 4.1.3 .EXE files on my PC, and they're working without problems at all.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 9, 2010)

Good news, thanks Dr Evil.

I've just put up a plea on the Kontakt forum, but mad keen for some kind soul to confirm / deny if the sample-sharing bug has been fixed in 4.2. If it's fixed, I'm in!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe it's fixed, according to this post here.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 9, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Thu Dec 09 said:


> I believe it's fixed, according to this post here.



Hmm, as I read it it sounded like he was saying it WASN'T fixed?



> the samples are being loaded several times into ram within the same Kontakt instance



That's the problem exactly. If so, bugger. Hopefully it will get fixed during the beta program.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2010)

You misread it. He said "it's working fine". I linked to kb123's post.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 9, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Thu Dec 09 said:


> You misread it. He said "it's working fine". I linked to kb123's post.



Oh yeah, thanks, was looking at the wrong post.

Weird though. I see you never had this bug on 32 bit? I was sure everyone had this - I know it was confirmed in 32 bit vst versions of Cubase, Sonar and Reaper, and NI also confirmed the bug. Wonder why you were so lucky?!

So I'm still keen to see if someone who had the 32 bit bug before doesn't now...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2010)

I really dunno. I just know that sharing samples works for me in Reaper...


----------



## tommalm (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, EvilDragon, I took the plunge...

And yes it seems as they have fixed the bug. The 64bit version of Kontakt no longer x2/x4/x20 the amount of samples used. The correct amount is being displayed.

EDIT: Also works in the 32bit version of Kontakt! Seems as if they have worked it out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2010)

Great!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah! I jumped, and it's passed my first 32 bit vst tests!!!! YAY!!!

I feel like I just got Kontakt back...

It's a relatively minor thing, but while the overall memory use looks correct, the instruments that share samples are each incorrectly showing the full amount of RAM. In 3.5 they showed what they were really using... so full amount for the first, then nothing for the rest.

Windows Task Manager confirms that they are indeed sharing samples though.


----------



## a.leung (Dec 9, 2010)

You DO have that knack dont you! 

I am guessing thats the latest Vienna VePro build. Kontakts been buggy with VePro and now with a new Beta of Kontakt out I am certain there will be some catching up to do on Vienna and N.I.s part. 

Ahhh - gotta love all this software integration stuff eh? Sure keeps us all on our toes.
:shock:


----------



## cc64 (Dec 9, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Dec 09 said:


> Found a really weird thing in VE Pro (build 4.1.7043).



Guy, i'm not saying that it will iron out every bug but VE PRO 4.1.7384 has been a lot better for me than 7043 in a few depts.

Claude


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheers Claude, hadn't realised I was behind. I'll try that over the weekend.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 11, 2010)

Dagnammit - just installed 7384, but no change to the duplicate instruments bug. At least it doesn't affect existing metaframes, only new ones, looks like a save issue.

EDIT - this has now been confirmed by other users also, and affects MIR as well as VE Pro. NI yet to reproduce though.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 13, 2010)

UPDATE - for anyone else affected by the VSL bug, now fixed in the next internal build apparently, and will be in the next beta version.


----------



## lee (Dec 14, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Dec 13 said:


> UPDATE - for anyone else affected by the VSL bug, now fixed in the next internal build apparently, and will be in the next beta version.



'Grrrreat!


----------



## Mahal (Dec 14, 2010)

> UPDATE - for anyone else affected by the VSL bug, now fixed in the next internal build apparently, and will be in the next beta version.


do you mean Kontakt beta or VSL beta?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2010)

Kontakt beta.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2010)

Whoop whoop, 4.2.1 is up:

License type reverting to demo fixed
Default multi appearing in plugin version fixed
Crash related to output batch function fixed
"Orchestral String Runs" loading time fixed
Instrument doubling in Vienna Ensemble Pro fixed
Crash on .afp file import fixed
Persistent variables not saving to script presets fixed
GUI resizing under VST 64bit fixed
Recall of output-to-group assignments fixed

...and first results look good for me, VE Pro bug fixed and sample sharing working. Will try OSR in a bit. Look likes the warning screen has gone too regarding expiry date, yay


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2010)

I have to say, thus far this is a WONDERFUL update. Every bug has vanished for me, the king of bugs! FINALLY I've been able to really spend some time sorting out my template, to make the most of my meagre resources. I've got 2 4GB machines, that's it. On a fully collapsed display in Sonar, the strings alone now fill the screen... seems really solid too. Hats off to NI indeed...


----------



## Jake Johnson (Dec 21, 2010)

So...What are the new scripting commands that NI mentioned in the original announcement for this update?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2010)

See topic about new version of KScript.  It's not detailed, but listed (by Benjamin). The KSP manual is gonna be updated with these new commands, though.


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 21, 2010)

Well those variables I listed where only those Nils forgot to add to the newest KScript Editor... A LOT has changed in K4.2...you'll like it! I'll promise!


----------



## a.leung (Dec 21, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Dec 21 said:


> I have to say, thus far this is a WONDERFUL update.



A great update imho. +1


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 22, 2010)

Dynamitec @ 22.12.2010 said:


> Well those variables I listed where only those Nils forgot to add to the newest KScript Editor... A LOT has changed in K4.2...you'll like it! I'll promise!



I know already


----------

